# Ο πονοκέφαλος του pre- και του pro-



## nickel (Jun 21, 2010)

Τι πονοκέφαλος κι αυτός:

Το αγγλικό πρόθημα *pre-* είναι λατινικής προέλευσης, σημαίνει «προ», δηλαδή πριν από αυτό που δηλώνει το δεύτερο συνθετικό (π.χ. _premarital = προγαμιαίος_) και, όταν μας έρχονται καινούργιοι όροι, το _pre_- το κάνουμε _pro_-, π.χ. _previtamin -> προβιταμίνη, prealbumin -> προαλβουμίνη, Precambrian -> Προκάμβριο, prephenic acid -> προφαινικό οξύ_.
Θα το δούμε σαν _πρε_- μόνο αν μεταγραμματίζουμε, όπως στο _πρελούδιο_ (από το ιταλικό _preludio_ < υστερολατινικό _praeludium_, πλασμένο στο πρότυπο του ελληνικού _προοιμίου_).

Το αγγλικό πρόθημα *pro-* είναι το ιστορικό της λατινικής ή της ελληνικής που το κληρονόμησε η αγγλική σε λέξεις από τα γαλλικά ή από τα λατινικά και ελληνικά (π.χ. _promise, propose, prophet, proscenium < προσκήνιο, proconsul -> ανθύπατος_) και παραμένει ενεργό στη δημιουργία νέων λέξεων, συνήθως με τις σημασίες:
(α) *προ-* (από τα ελληνικά, συνήθως σε επιστημονική ορολογία): _proenzyme -> προένζυμο, prolactin -> προλακτίνη_.
(β) *φιλο-*. Αυτή η δεύτερη είναι καινούργια (στη μόδα από το 1896), δεν υπήρχε στα λατινικά. Π.χ. _pro-Arab -> φιλοαραβικός, pro-choice -> υπέρ της επιλογής_.

Επανάληψη:
Έχουμε *pre-* που γίνεται *προ-* και *pro-* που γίνεται *προ-* ή *φιλο-* (ή *υπέρ*). Μπόνους: Συνδυάζει και τα δύο (με την ίδια σημασία, του προδρόμου) η _preproprotein -> προπροπρωτεΐνη_.

Έχουμε δύο πονοκεφάλους:

(α) στο αντίστροφο, από τα ελληνικά προς τον ξένο όρο, να προσέξουμε να βρούμε το σωστό πρόθημα, _pre-_ ή _pro-_. Αν βρούμε 1.200 *_preenzyme_ στο διαδίκτυο, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι σωστό. (Ευτυχώς ο καλός μας ο Γκούγκλης χτυπάει το καμπανάκι: Did you mean _proenzyme?_)

(β) στην περίπτωση που έχουμε την ίδια λέξη και με _pre-_ και με _pro-_ μπροστά της. Αν είναι η περίπτωση _pre-Soviet Russia -> προσοβιετική Ρωσία_ και _pro-Soviet activities -> φιλοσοβιετική δράση_, δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα (αρκεί να μην κάνουμε και το δεύτερο _προ_-· κάπου το ’χει πάρει κι αυτό το μάτι μας). Σε περίπτωση όμως όπως των _prebiotic_ και _probiotic_ έχουμε πρόβλημα.

Εν αρχή ην (1953) το *probiotic* (γαλλ. _probiotique_) = (OED) «promoting the growth of organisms, esp. microorganisms» (Robert: «Qui contient des micro-organismes vivants (bactéries, levures…) qui exercent un effet bénéfique sur l'organisme qui les ingère»). Για το ουσιαστικό *probiotics* (1959), «live microorganisms thought to be healthy for the host organism» (Wikipedia), παρότι ήταν σαφής η σημασία («για τη ζωή») και η ετυμολογία, επικράτησε η μετάφραση *προβιοτικά* (αντί του ακριβούς *_φιλοβιοτικά_). Π.χ.
Ο όρος «προβιοτικά» έχει ελληνικές ρίζες και σημαίνει «για τη ζωή». Το 1991 ορίστηκε ως «ζώντες μικροοργανισμοί που συμβάλλουν στην ισορροπία της εντερικής μικροχλωρίδας και έχουν τη δυνατότητα να βελτιώσουν την υγεία του ανθρώπου». 
http://www.crohnhellas.gr/content/view/34/32/​
Στη συνέχεια (1958) είχαμε το *prebiotic* με τη σημασία «existing or occurring before the appearance of life; prebiological» (OED). Είναι γνωστή η *prebiotic soup*, που τη βλέπω να μεταφράζεται «προβιοτική σούπα», αλλά δεν είναι… σούπα με προβιοτικά. Μήπως θα πρέπει να το λέμε αυτό _προβιολογική_ ή καλύτερα _προζωική_; (Προς το παρόν, κυριαρχεί η *αρχέγονη σούπα <- primordial soup*.)

Πρόσφατα (1995) ήρθαν στη ζωή μας τα *prebiotics*. Σύμφωνα με το OED: «A non-digestible food ingredient that selectively promotes the growth of beneficial intestinal microorganisms (probiotics)». Περισσότερα στη Wikipedia. 
Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι είναι *_φιλοπροβιοτικά_ (ή, αν είχαμε κάνει *_φιλοβιοτικά_ τα _probiotics_, *_φιλοφιλοβιοτικά_) ή, αν πατήσουμε στο _pre_-, *_προπροβιοτικά_ (ή *_προφιλοβιοτικά_). Ή, προφανώς, _προβιοτικά_ — αλλά πόσα πια από δαύτα θα υπήρχαν; Αντί για οποιαδήποτε από τις προηγούμενες επιλογές, το έκαναν *πρεβιοτικά* και ησυχάσαμε (ησυχάσανε).

Στο διαδίκτυο θα βρείτε αρκετές πληροφορίες για _προβιοτικά_ και _πρεβιοτικά_, π.χ. στην «Ε».

Και μην μπείτε στο πειρασμό να μεταφράσετε το _prebiotics -> προβιοτικά_, θα κάνετε λάθος, παρά τις καλές σας προθέσεις (ή τα καλά σας προθήματα).

Η προδοσία που έγινε στο _pro-_ = _φιλο-_ στα _προβιοτικά_, με αποτέλεσμα το εκτρωματικό _πρεβιοτικά_, έχει γίνει και στην _προγεστίνη_ (από την οποία πλάστηκε και η _προγεστερόνη_). Η _progestin_ δεν σημαίνει «πριν από την κυοφορία» (_gestation_) αλλά που «προάγει την κυοφορία». Έχουμε όμως και στην _προγεστίνη_ μεταγραμματισμό και όχι μεταφραστική απόδοση.

Να υποθέσουμε ότι θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε το _προ_- με τη σημασία «φιλικό» στη φαρέτρα μας; Σίγουρα, θα πρέπει να προστεθεί στις σημασίες του _προ_- στα λεξικά.

Ξέρετε άλλες τέτοιες τρικλοποδιές σ’ αυτή την παρέα; Για παράδειγμα, οι _pro-life_ είναι «υπέρ της ζωής» και «κατά των αμβλώσεων» (έχουμε μονολεκτική απόδοση;) και όχι _ζωόφιλοι_ ή _φιλόζωοι_.


----------



## bl00m (Jun 21, 2010)

Πολύ ωραίο 

Το pro μπορεί να σημαίνει και επαγγελματίας/επαγγελματικός όταν είναι με ενωτικό ή μόνο του. Όπως: pro wrestling, pro-domme, κ.α


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2010)

Σωστά, ένα πλήρες νήμα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει και αυτό το _pro_. Θα το πάω ακόμα παρακάτω. Μια υπόθεση για την προέλευση της σημασίας του _pro- = φιλο-_ μας πηγαίνει στο _pros and cons_, τα υπέρ και τα κατά (από το λατινικό _pro et contra_). Δεδομένου ότι στα αργκοτικά _pro_ μπορεί να είναι και η πόρνη (λίγο professional και λίγο prostitute) ενώ con μπορεί να είναι ο con man (con artist, confidence trickster), αναρωτιέμαι πώς το _the pros and the cons_ δεν έχει αποκτήσει μια εντελώς διαφορετική σημασία — εκτός αν ήδη χρησιμοποιείται και έτσι σε κύκλους που δεν καταθέτουν τα λεγόμενά τους στο ίντερνετ.


----------



## nikosl (Jun 22, 2010)

Νίκο, μιας και "ομίλησα" (που είπες σε άλλο νήμα), να πω μόνο για την ιστορία, ότι ο μεταγραμματισμός του pre στην λατινική του εκδοχή, prae, έδωσε λέξεις που ξεκινούσαν με πραι-, οι περισσότερες βέβαια έχουν εξαφανιστεί. Στον Μπαμπινιωτη βλέπω μόνο τον πραίτορα και τα παράγωγά του (ανάμεσα στα οποία θα μπορούσε να βάλει κανείς και την Πρετόρια, αλλά ευτυχώς τη γράφουμε με έψιλον. Εκτός και αν κανας αθλητικός συντάκτης ανακαλύψει την παλιά γραφή αυτές τις μέρες), όμως στο Δημητράκο εκτός από ρωμαϊκούς τίτλους πχ πραίφεκτος, πραιπόσιτος, πραίσεντος, βλέπω και το ρήμα πραιδεύω (λεηλατώ) και την πραίδα (λεία), τα οποία συνδέονται με το σημερινό αγγλικό predator. Ο Δημητράκος δεν έχει το πραικόκκιον/πραικόκιον που είναι αρχαίο και μέσω αραβικών έγινε βερίκοκο. Είδα όμως ότι στη λέξη βερίκοκκο έχει αναφορά από τα "Γεωπονικά" όπου αναφέρεται _πρεκόκκιο_ με έψιλον.

Επίσης, το pré- ως γαλλικό παράγωγο του prae, μεταγραμματισμένο σε πρε-, από πρόχειρη ανάγνωση νομίζω το χρησιμοποιούμε στην πρέφα και στο πρεστίζ.


----------



## Researcher (Jun 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> Επανάληψη:
> Έχουμε *pre-* που γίνεται *προ-* και *pro-* που γίνεται *προ-* ή *φιλο-* (ή *υπέρ*). Μπόνους: Συνδυάζει και τα δύο (με την ίδια σημασία, του προδρόμου) η _preproprotein -> προπροπρωτεΐνη_.



Με όλο το θάρρος και τον δισταγμό, πιστεύω πως στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα που αναφέρετε το pre και το pro δεν έχουν καθόλου την ίδια σημασία, αυτή του προδρόμου δηλαδή. Αλλιώς γιατί να μην το ονόμαζαν proproprotein; 

Το pro έχει την έννοια αυτή του προδρόμου όντως, όχι όμως και το pre. Δείτε το preprocollagen. Το κάθε πρόθεμα υποδηλώνει χαρακτηριστική κατάσταση του μορίου, στην διαδικασία πριν την τελική μορφή.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2010)

Βιάζομαι, αλλά για να μην το ξεχάσω: nickel, αυτή η prebiotic soup, έτσι όπως την όρισες, δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι _προέμβια σούπα_;


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2010)

Researcher said:


> Με όλο το θάρρος και τον δισταγμό, πιστεύω πως στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα που αναφέρετε το pre και το pro δεν έχουν καθόλου την ίδια σημασία, αυτή του προδρόμου δηλαδή. Αλλιώς γιατί να μην το ονόμαζαν proproprotein;


Πρωτίστως, καλωσήρθες. Κατά τ' άλλα, μου βάζεις δύσκολα, γιατί από αυτά τα χημικά δεν καταλαβαίνω και δεν πρόκειται και να καταλάβω ποτέ, το έχω πάρει απόφαση. Ωστόσο, το όλο νόημα του νήματος —άντε, το μισό— είναι ότι και το _pre_- και το _pro_- τα μεταφράζουμε _προ_-, εκτός αν το _pro_- σημαίνει _φιλο_-. Ξέρω ότι η _preproprotein_ μεταφράζεται _προπροπρωτεΐνη_ (πηγή: _Λεξικό Βιολογίας Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων_). Δηλώνουν κάτι «προηγούμενο» και τα δύο προθήματα; Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό που κοίταξα:
*proprotein* = a protein which is cleaved to form a smaller protein, e.g. proinsulin, the precursor of insulin.
*preproprotein* = any precursor of a proprotein.
Αν αληθεύουν αυτά, δεν έχω κάνει γκάφα. Αλλά αν κάνω γκάφα στη χημεία, δεν χάνω ούτε λεπτό ύπνου! :)

@Κώστα: Φαντάζομαι ότι ούτε το _προέμβιος_ είναι κακός σχηματισμός, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν υπάρχει κανένα ζόρι να αλλάξουμε αυτό το _*προβιοτικός*_. Είναι το μοναδικό που είναι σωστός σχηματισμός και στο γλωσσικό περιβάλλον του δεν υπάρχει κανένας φόβος να το μπερδέψουμε με τα διατροφικά.


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2010)

Με το proactive, τι κάνουμε; Προδραστικός; (συγγενεύει με το προληπτικός = preventively active ή actively preventive).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2010)

Costas said:


> Με το proactive, τι κάνουμε; Προδραστικός; (συγγενεύει με το προληπτικός = preventively active ή actively preventive).


Σχετικό άρθρο για την ιστορία και την εξέλιξη του όρου στη βίκη, εδώ.


----------



## Themis (Jun 26, 2010)

Μια επίκαιρη πονεμένη ιστορία με το pre- και το pro- είναι ο οικονομικός όρος procyclical (που κάνει ζευγάρι με το countercyclical) και που συχνά-πυκνά μεταφράζεται "προκυκλικός"...


----------



## sarant (Jun 26, 2010)

Το procyclical αξίζει ένα μικρό δικό του αυτοτελές νήμα -Θέμη, you are volunteered να το γράψεις :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2010)

sarant said:


> Το procyclical αξίζει ένα μικρό δικό του αυτοτελές νήμα -Θέμη, you are volunteered να το γράψεις :)



Το τελειώνω και θα το αναρτήσω εντός λεπτών. :)

Et voilà!


(Και όχι, δε με λένε Θέμη, απλώς το είχα ήδη ξεκινήσει...)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2010)

*Το πρόβλημα των prebiotic και probiotic.*



nickel said:


> Εν αρχή ην (1953) το *probiotic* (γαλλ. _probiotique_) = (OED) «promoting the growth of organisms, esp. microorganisms» (Robert: «Qui contient des micro-organismes vivants (bactéries, levures…) qui exercent un effet bénéfique sur l'organisme qui les ingère»). Για το ουσιαστικό *probiotics* (1959), «live microorganisms thought to be healthy for the host organism» (Wikipedia), παρότι ήταν σαφής η σημασία («για τη ζωή») και η ετυμολογία, επικράτησε η μετάφραση *προβιοτικά* (αντί του ακριβούς *_φιλοβιοτικά_). Π.χ.
> Ο όρος «προβιοτικά» έχει ελληνικές ρίζες και σημαίνει «για τη ζωή». Το 1991 ορίστηκε ως «ζώντες μικροοργανισμοί που συμβάλλουν στην ισορροπία της εντερικής μικροχλωρίδας και έχουν τη δυνατότητα να βελτιώσουν την υγεία του ανθρώπου».
> http://www.crohnhellas.gr/content/view/34/32/​Στη συνέχεια (1958) είχαμε το *prebiotic* με τη σημασία «existing or occurring before the appearance of life; prebiological» (OED). Είναι γνωστή η *prebiotic soup*, που τη βλέπω να μεταφράζεται «προβιοτική σούπα», αλλά δεν είναι… σούπα με προβιοτικά. Μήπως θα πρέπει να το λέμε αυτό _προβιολογική_ ή καλύτερα _προζωική_; (Προς το παρόν, κυριαρχεί η *αρχέγονη σούπα <- primordial soup*.)
> 
> ...


Κατ' αρχάς αντιγράφω από την τοποθέτηση στο 7ο Συνέδριο «Ελληνική Γλώσσα και Ορολογία» του Δρα Κώστα Ευσταθίου, Καθηγητή Αναλυτικής Χημείας ΕΚΠΑ, με τίτλο «Δυσκολίες στις ελληνικές αποδόσεις ονομασιών χημικών ουσιών», η οποία έγινε στα πλαίσια της ανοιχτής συζήτησης σχετικά με την «Αντιμετώπιση της ορολογίας στην ανώτατη εκπαίδευση: Διδάσκοντες - Διδακτικό υλικό - Διδασκόμενοι»:

Άλλο παράδειγμα αποτελεί το πρόβλημα της απόδοσης στην Ελληνική ουσιών με ονομασίες όπου γίνεται χρήση των λατινικών προθημάτων pre- και pro-. Τα pre-biotics (θρεπτικά υλικά που βοηθούν στην ανάπτυξη χρήσιμων για την πέψη μικροοργανισμών) θα έπρεπε να αποδοθούν ως «προ-βιοτικά» (πριν από τη ζωή). Και τα pro-biotics (ζώντες μικροοργανισμοί, όπως αυτοί που υπάρχουν στο γιαούρτι, που βοηθούν στην απορρόφηση θρεπτικών συστατικών) θα έπρεπε να αποδοθούν ως «υπερ-βιοτικά», δηλαδή άμεση μετάφραση θα οδηγούσε στα:
pre-biotics: προ-βιοτικά
pro-biotics: υπερ-βιοτικά (τελικά χρησιμοποιείται: ο όρος «ευ-βιοτικά»)​Εδώ βλέπουμε ότι υπάρχει ένα είδος διασταύρωσης στις αποδόσεις, που εύκολα μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε παρανοήσεις.

Ο Δρ. Ευσταθίου είναι ένας από τους υπευθύνος και για το αγγλοελληνικό-ελληνοαγγλικό λεξικό Χημείας του ΕΚΠΑ (http://www.chem.uoa.gr/vocabulary/login.asp), όπου και διαβάζουμε στα σχετικά λήμματα:

*prebiotics*: *πρεβιοτικά* (συμπληρώματα τροφίμων) (από το *pre*: προ + βίος, πριν από τη ζωή). Πρόσφατα έχει προταθεί και χρησιμοποιείται η απόδοση "προβιοτικά", ωστόσο, απαιτείται προσοχή με αυτήν την κατά τα άλλα ορθή απόδοση, διότι μπορεί να συγχυθεί εύκολα με τα *probiotics*. Αντίστοιχα, τα *probiotics *αποδίδονται ως "ευβιοτικά". Τροφές και θρεπτικά υλικά (φρουκτο- και γαλακτο-ολιγοσακχαρίτες, ινουλίνη, πολυόλες, ίνες) που βοηθούν στην ανάπτυξη βακτηρίων στο έντερο, χρήσιμων για τη λειτουργία της πέψης, _σύγκρ_. *probiotics*.

*probiotics*: *προβιοτικά* (συμπληρώματα τροφίμων) (από το *pro*: υπέρ + βίος, υπέρ της ζωής). Πρόσφατα έχει προταθεί και χρησιμοποιείται η απόδοση "ευβιοτικά", ενώ τα *prebiotics* αποδίδονται ως "προβιοτικά". Ζώντες μικροοργανισμοί που όταν χορηγηθούν στις σωστές ποσότητες επιφέρουν ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα στην υγεία του λήπτη (ορισμός κατά FAO/WHO, 2001). Οικογένειες βακτηρίων (κυρίως λακτοβάκιλλοι) που επιβιώνουν στο όξινο περιβάλλον του στομάχου και εισέρχονται στο έντερο, όπου πολλαπλασιάζονται και βελτιώνουν την απορρόφηση θρεπτικών συστατικών, καταπολεμούν παθογόνους οργανισμούς και ενισχύουν τους ανοσολογικούς μηχανισμούς του οργανισμού. Τυπικό τρόφιμο προβιοτικού χαρακτήρα είναι το γιαούρτι, _σύγκρ_. *prebiotics* (_βλ_. εκεί σχετική παρατήρηση για την απόδοση).

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι τα πράγματα μπερδεύονται περισσότερο. Άλλωστε θα πρέπει να στοιχειοθετήσουμε ατράνταχτα οποιαδήποτε οδηγία δώσουμε σε μεταφραστές να μην ακολουθήσουν κάτι που λέει το ΕΚΠΑ. Τις αντίστοιχες προθέσεις του ΑΠΘ δύσκολο να τις αποκωδικοποιήσουμε, καθότι το Lexicon λημματογραφεί μόνο το probiotic substance (_ecol_.), το οποίο αποδίδει «προβιοτικό υλικό», οπότε μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να ψάξω σε εργασίες και δημοσιεύσεις τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Ο Δρ. Ευσταθίου είναι ένας από τους υπευθύνος και για το αγγλοελληνικό-ελληνοαγγλικό λεξικό Χημείας του ΕΚΠΑ (http://www.chem.uoa.gr/vocabulary/login.asp), όπου και διαβάζουμε [...]


Εσάς, σας λειτουργεί αυτός ο σύνδεσμος; Επειδή εμένα μου δίνει τη διεσική συναυλία: ################...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2010)

Εμένα λειτουργεί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2010)

Στο Λεξικό της χημείας να μπαίνετε με Internet Explorer, όχι με Firefox.

Για το _υπερ–_ τις είπα τις αντιρρήσεις μου. (Πού τις είπα, όμως;)

Με την _ευβιοτική_ και τα _ευβιοτικά_ έχουμε ένα μικρό πρόβλημα:

*Eubiotics* (Greek eu = good/healthy, bios = life) is often defined as the science of hygienic/healthy living.
The term is used more and more in the feed industry where it refers to a healthy balance of the micro-flora in the gastrointestinal tract.
Bacteritic preparations intended for correction of biocenosis of the mucous membranes may be referred to as eubiotics.
Feed additives such as probiotics, prebiotics, essential oils and organic acids are often referred to as _eubiotics_.​


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Για το _υπερ–_ τις είπα τις αντιρρήσεις μου. (Πού τις είπα, όμως;)


Εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=72026&postcount=5.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=72026&postcount=5.


Μπράβο, Ζαζ. Να σε είχα και όταν ξεχνώ πού έχω αφήσει τα γυαλιά μου...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μπράβο, Ζαζ. Να σε είχα και όταν ξεχνώ πού έχω αφήσει τα γυαλιά μου...


Στη μύτη σου είναι, μην ψάχνεις άλλο.


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2010)

Probiotics δε θέλατε; Πάρτε να 'χετε! (και να τρομάξετε) 

N. O. - Vous allez plus loin en vous demandant si les bactéries utilisées pour la transformation des produits laitiers ne seraient pas en partie responsables de l'obésité qui frappe les pays occidentaux.
D. Raoult. - Comment ne pas se poser la question ! Ni la génétique, ni la plus faible activité physique, ni la seule malbouffe ne suffisent pour expliquer cette pandémie. Sans parler de la croissance spectaculaire de la taille des nouvelles générations.


----------



## seaofdreams (Jul 22, 2010)

ΟΥΑΟΥ! Τί εγκεφαλικοί τύποι που είστε όλοι...
Ειδικά εσύ nickel (με όλο το θάρρος) με έχεις εντυπωσιάσει...ξέρεις τρομερές λεπτομέρειες για όλα όσα γράφεις!
Και πάλι ΟΥΑΟΥ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

Μπα, τίποτα δεν ξέρω, και τα λίγα που ήξερα έχω αρχίσει να τα ξεχνάω κι αυτά.

Αλλά (φέρε τ' αφτί σου κοντά) ξέρω να ψάχνω. Και τώρα που σου είπα το μυστικό...


----------



## nikolaou (Jul 24, 2011)

*Ερώτηση*

Ωραία η ανάρτηση!
Ερώτηση: Γιατί το αντιβι*ο*τικό, προβι*ο*τικό, κλπ γράφονται με όμικρον και όχι με ωμέγα (δηλ. αντιβι*ω*τικό);


----------



## Themis (Jul 24, 2011)

nikolaou said:


> Γιατί το αντιβι*ο*τικό, προβι*ο*τικό, κλπ γράφονται με όμικρον και όχι με ωμέγα (δηλ. αντιβι*ω*τικό);


Όπως και να δούμε το πράγμα, σωστότερη είναι η γραφή με όμικρον. Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι το βιοτικός παράγεται από τον βίο, το πράγμα είναι βέβαια προφανές. Πάντως, η γραφή με όμικρον είναι ήδη αρχαία και σαφώς συχνότερη από τη γραφή με ωμέγα. Στο λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη (ΛΝΕΓ) υπάρχει πλαίσιο με σχετική εξήγηση:


> *βιοτικός ή βιωτικός;* Έχει διδαχθεί από παλιά ότι, αφού η λ. σημαίνει «αυτόν που αναφέρεται στον βίο», παράγεται από το αρχ. βίοτος «ζωή» ή το αρχ. βιοτή «ζωή» *(βιοτ-ικός)* και όχι από το βιώ/βιώνω, που δίνει ρηματικό επίθ. σε -τος (βιωτός, από όπου και *αβίωτος*· πβ. τον βίον αβίωτον). Αν σχηματιζόταν από το ρήμα βιώ/βιώνω επίθ. *βιωτικός*, θα σήμαινε «αυτόν που βιώνει» (πβ. δηλώνω - δηλωτικός, τονώνω - τονωτικός, μειώνω - μειωτικός, ανανεώνω - ανανεωτικός κ.τ.ό.).


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 24, 2011)

Μια που αναβίωσε το νήμα, να επισημάνω το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει με τους όρους _pro-inflammatory_ και _anti-inflammatory_ (π.χ. κυτοκίνες), δηλαδή ουσίες που προωθούν και καταστέλλουν τη φλεγμονή αντίστοιχα. Εντάξει, το _anti-inflammatory_ είναι εύκολο: αντιφλεγμονώδης, αντιφλεγμονικός. Έλα όμως που "προφλεγμονώδης" είναι αυτός που προηγείται της φλεγμονής και όχι αυτός που την προωθεί! Η καλύτερη λύση εδώ είναι να αγνοήσουμε το "pro-" και να μιλήσουμε για _φλεγμονώδεις_ και _αντιφλεγμονώδεις_ ουσίες, μια που "φιλοφλεγμονώδεις" δεν υπάρχει και "υπερφλεγμονώδεις" σημαίνει κάτι άλλο.


----------



## nikolaou (Jul 24, 2011)

Themis said:


> Όπως και να δούμε το πράγμα, σωστότερη είναι η γραφή με όμικρον. Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι το βιοτικός παράγεται από τον βίο, το πράγμα είναι βέβαια προφανές. Πάντως, η γραφή με όμικρον είναι ήδη αρχαία και σαφώς συχνότερη από τη γραφή με ωμέγα. Στο λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη (ΛΝΕΓ) υπάρχει πλαίσιο με σχετική εξήγηση:



Σαφέστατο, ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Costas (Jul 25, 2011)

...πάσαν την βιοτικήν απωθώμεθα μέριμναν... :)


----------



## nikolaou (Jul 25, 2011)

Costas said:


> ...πάσαν την βιοτικήν απωθώμεθα μέριμναν... :)


Αχ, μου θυμίζεις όταν το ψέλναμε αυτό με τον πάτερ-Βασίλειο στο δημοτικό, στους Άγιους Πάντες. Τώρα μόλις συνειδητοποιώ τι λέγαμε!


----------



## sarant (Dec 5, 2011)

Ανασταίνω το νήμα γιατί στο χτεσινό Βήμα (και το έντυπο, θαρρώ) πρόσεξα τον εξής τίτλο της Σίβυλλας:
Pro-Christmas dinners
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=433233&h1=true

Μαργαριτάρι στα αγγλικά, όχι;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2011)

sarant said:


> Ανασταίνω το νήμα γιατί στο χτεσινό Βήμα (και το έντυπο, θαρρώ) πρόσεξα τον εξής τίτλο της Σίβυλλας:
> Pro-Christmas dinners
> http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=433233&h1=true
> 
> Μαργαριτάρι στα αγγλικά, όχι;


Μάλλον επειδή τα μεταξωτά αγγλικά χρειάζονται επιδέξιους δημοσιογράφους...


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2011)

Η αναγούλα που ένιωσα διαβάζοντας το κείμενο του Βήματος (αυτά που περιγράφει και τα ελληνοαγγλογαλλικά με τα οποία τα περιγράφει) είναι φυσιολογική αντίδραση, έτσι;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2011)

Έτσι γράφει η Σίβυλλα κάθε Κυριακή. Δεν τη διαβάζω ποτέ.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 5, 2011)

nickel said:


> Η αναγούλα που ένιωσα διαβάζοντας το κείμενο του Βήματος (αυτά που περιγράφει και τα ελληνοαγγλογαλλικά με τα οποία τα περιγράφει) είναι φυσιολογική αντίδραση, έτσι;



Ούου... και λίγα λες! Για να μην πω ότι, στην παρούσα συγκυρία, η δημοσίευση τέτοιων κειμένων θα έπρεπε (από απόψεως θεματολογίας) να απαγορεύεται. ΟΚ, αστειεύομαι, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο τη βρίσκει ο άνεργος ή ο εργαζόμενος των 500 ευρώ διαβάζοντας τις συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες (ποτέ δεν ξέρεις όμως). Σε κάθε περίπτωση αναρωτιέμαι πώς στο καλό θα είναι τα εχθρικά προς τα Χριστούγεννα δείπνα που ενδεχόμενως κάποιοι θα οργανώσουν (μετά τα Χριστούγεννα φαντάζομαι ;) ).


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως θεωρούμαι _pro-Christmas diner_, με ένα -n-. (Στις γαλοπούλες μην το πείτε...)


----------



## sarant (Dec 5, 2011)

Ο Ρογήρος έχει απόλυτο δίκιο, κι εγώ διαβάζοντάς το σκέφτηκα πόσα γιαούρτια πάνε χαμένα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Ούου... και λίγα λες! Για να μην πω ότι, στην παρούσα συγκυρία, η δημοσίευση τέτοιων κειμένων θα έπρεπε (από απόψεως θεματολογίας) να απαγορεύεται. ΟΚ, αστειεύομαι, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο τη βρίσκει ο άνεργος ή ο εργαζόμενος των 500 ευρώ διαβάζοντας τις συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες (ποτέ δεν ξέρεις όμως). Σε κάθε περίπτωση αναρωτιέμαι πώς στο καλό θα είναι τα εχθρικά προς τα Χριστούγεννα δείπνα που ενδεχόμενως κάποιοι θα οργανώσουν (μετά τα Χριστούγεννα φαντάζομαι ;) ).



Τη βρίσκει ο άνεργος και ο άπορος, όχι όμως αυτή τη μυστηριώδη που βρίσκουν όσοι «τη βρίσκουν», όποια κι αν είναι, αλλά την πέτρα. :angry: Αυτός, δυστυχώς, τα Χριστούγεννα πιθανόν να τα αποκαλέσει κυριολεκτικά «Χριστούγεννα και ξερό ψωμί». 

Όσο για τα αντιχριστουγεννιάτικα δείπνα που θα γίνουν κατόπιν εορτής, Ρογήριε, η μπανανόφλουδα είναι πιο καλή: anti-, ante-, post- και meta-Christmas τουρλού με αντι-, προ-, μετα- και μετα-Χριστούγεννα, sibyllically and civilly speaking. ;)


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2011)

Αυτό το είδος γραφής άνθησε στην Ελλάδα την περασμένη δεκαετία και δε νομίζω να μην σκεφτόταν τα γιαούρτια και παλιότερα ο μέσος αναγνώστης, αλλά συνέχιζε να τα ζητάει η αγορά προφανώς. Γιατί σαν ηδονοβλεψίες θέλαμε να παίρνουμε μια ιδέα για το πώς ζει η άλλη πλευρά. Και συμπληρώνουμε τα κενά κατά το δοκούν. 
Πόσοι θα συμπλήρωναν τα κενά με το ότι κάποιος από αυτούς που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο μεγάλωσε σε σπίτι με χρήμα αλλά και με ενδοοικογενειακή βία; Κι όμως συνήθως κάτι τέτοιες προσωπικές ιστορίες κρύβονται πίσω από την ανάγκη για προβολή, γιατί χρειάζονται όλοι αυτοί οι νεόπλουτοι (γιατί νεόπλουτοι είναι οι πιο πολλοί) επιβεβαίωση ότι δεν έγιναν όλα αυτά για το τίποτα. Ο αναγνώστης όμως δεν το ξέρει και δεν θέλει να το ξέρει, και ζητάει να διαβάσει για τα πράιβετ ντίνερ (σε αντίθεση με τι; με το φαγητό σε δημόσιο χώρο; ) και τα σμόκιν και τις τουαλέτες Σανέλ και τα προχριστουγεννιάτικα. Όπως ζητάει να βλέπει σαπουνόπερες για τη ζωή ευκατάστατων οικογενειών.


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2011)

Μα δεν καταλάβατε… Εγώ θεώρησα απαράδεκτο ότι λέξεις όπως kaiser, maître, jet set, satin, Lear Jet, réveillon, foie gras έχουν γραφτεί με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, παραβιάζοντας τη συνέπεια που κατά τ' άλλα διέπει το σύνολο του πονήματος. Μα «λίαρ τζετ»; Quelle horreur!

:)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 1, 2016)

Λες και το κάνουν επίτηδες - εδώ σας θέλω:

 a pre-hapten is a chemical substance that can be transformed into an allergenic species via abiotic processes;
a pro-hapten is a chemical substance that can be transformed into an allergenic species by the action of skin enzymes.

Σου λέει, αφού έχουμε δύο προθήματα, ας φτιάξουμε δύο διαφορετικούς όρους - κι ας σημαίνουν το ίδιο πράγμα! Να κόψει το λαιμό του ο μεταφραστής.
:angry:


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> ...
> Σου λέει, αφού έχουμε δύο προθήματα, ας φτιάξουμε δύο διαφορετικούς όρους - κι ας σημαίνουν το ίδιο πράγμα! Να κόψει το λαιμό του ο μεταφραστής.
> :angry:



Η απάντηση του μεταφραστή πριν το ρίξει στα σκληρά: «Δεν πά' να κουρεύεστε; Εγώ θα το αποδώσω "πριαπτένιο", από τον _Πρίαπο _και το _άπτομαι_. Κι όποιος τολμάει... ας τo αγγίξει». Precaution, pro-caution.

The term _hapten _is derived from the Greek _haptein_, meaning “to fasten.”


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 1, 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol:!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2016)

Προαπτένιο και πρεαπτένιο, κατά τα προβιοτικά και πρεβιοτικά...


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 1, 2016)

Μάλλον όχι, κανένας γιατρός δεν θα δεχόταν να πει «πρε-» :-D 
Κάτι περιφραστικό θα μπει, π.χ. «ενζυμικό προαπτένιο» και «αβιοτικό προαπτένιο» ή κάτι παρόμοιο (ευτυχώς δεν χρειάζεται να αποφασίσω εγώ).


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2022)

https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/precrastination

*Precrastination: When the Early Bird Gets the Shaft* (ΝΥΤ)

**


----------

